# Doxepin is doing Good!!!



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Just wanted to share with you IBS-D folks that just 10mg. of the Doxepin at night has settled down the D.I have not had D in 10 days. This is so nice. I just hope it continues.Maybe this could help others!!!!!!!!!!!Vamplady


----------



## 15221 (Dec 7, 2005)

Hello Vamp Lady, glad to hear of your temporary success hope it helps for much longer I am going to see my GI Dr. next week and I am going to inquire about it as recently I have had some really bad cramping and D that are just purely altered states of motility....typical IBS out of the blue stuff.....do keep us posted on your experience....


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Just an update that the Doxepin is doing good! Still only at 10mg. at night and 1 scoop of Questran daily. The only complaints are morning groggies and some weight gain. Just thought I would let others know if they have thought of trying a tricyclic.Vamplady


----------

